# Did you ever just feel like you KNOW the sex of the baby?



## kaitlyn_rose

Ever since day 1 I've felt like im having a boy. When I talk about the baby I say "him" and "he". I've had a dream that i went in for my gender scan an it was a boy, and dreams that I had a son. Anyone ever go through anything like this and be right? I'm just curious! I'm so anxious to find out in a few weeks!I will be happy either way as long as it's healthy obviously, but I will say this is driving me crazy!


----------



## JessesGirl29

I felt this and was wrong :) I was even calling baby 'she' all the time.
Just make sure you keep an open mind. It took me a weekend to realize I was wrong and get over it but now I'm still over the moon....


----------



## mummy2o

I knew DS was a boy from the word go. I had a feeling. He wouldn't tell me at either 20 week scans so had to wait til he was born. he's a bouncy 6 year old now.

This one I told OH that I was having a girl. Again just a feeling. Found out were team pink last week. So gut instincts can be right.


----------



## kaitlyn_rose

Ahh!! I'm not stressing myself out about it or anything but im so anxious to know! I've been looking at all the adorable baby things in the stores and online and i'm ready to buy buy buy!


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Yup and yup.

I've known the entire time (since conception, actually) that this was a girl. It wasn't like I preferred a girl over a boy... in fact, before getting pregnant, I always envisioned myself with a little guy. But somehow I just knew in my bones it was a girl.

Then all the signs were pointing to girl - high heart rate, Chinese predictor, etc. At my 12-week scan, the doctor said she had a feeling it was a girl. Confirmed at 18 and 22 weeks, but DH still doesn't believe it!


----------



## candyem

With my son I knew he was a boy. We stayed team yellow but I was certain I would hear 'it's a boy!!!'.

This time, I have no gut feeling of the sex of the baby. I flip backwards and forwards. We didn't find out but I can imagine it being a boy and being just like my son.


----------



## Melydu

Everybody, and I mean EVERYBODY insisted I was having a girl but I knew he was a boy. I got a gender scan at 15 weeks and the FOB was there. When they confirmed boy all I wanted to say was "told ya so" over and over again... I didn't but I made sure he knew I was happy I was right and I also informed the others that I was right. It was reconfirmed at 20 weeks.


----------



## Moolia

Last time I really didn't know or have any feeling other way and stayed team yellow. I had a boy. This time I felt strongly that it would be a girl and I don't really know why but exactly as you said, I was talking to her as she and picturing a baby girl in my head. Found out last week at 20 week scan that we are indeed having a girl! :) X


----------



## LegoHouse

I thought my daughter was a boy lol


----------



## fdcsw126

Initially everyone told us we were having a boy but I had this gut feeling it was a girl, had dreams about her several times the week of our early gender scan, the morning of the scan oh told me he had a feeling that it was going to be a girl and sure enough we found out Saturday that we are definitely having a little girl.


----------



## SazzleR

With DS, I just knew he was a boy. We stayed :yellow: but when I gave birth, I asked if he was a boy rather than asking what we'd got. I just had a strong feeling the whole way through. 

This time, I don't have that same feeling. I feel very different so I suppose it could be a girl but then every pregnancy is different :shrug: We're staying :yellow: again.


----------



## Lucy3

I was so convinced this little one was a girl, dreams, EVERY Chinese predictor test and EVERYOBE kept saying :pink:! But nope! He's definitely a boy!! Must say it took me a few days to get my head around it as I just hadn't envisaged a boy! :baby:


----------



## Storm1jet2

I was so SURE this one was a boy, but um nope, its a girl lol..


----------



## akblaze

With DD I just knew she was a girl. I don't know, something in me just kept saying girl! It didn't help that every old wives tale test said girl!

This time, the pregnancy has been so completely opposite so I was convinced boy. Again, every old wives tale test said boy! Well, we're having a boy!!!
So it worked for me! 

However, my friend's pregnancies were 100% opposite and she has two girls, another on the way! 
The guessing is still fun! :flower:


----------



## Larkspur

Yep, I was absolutely certain my first was a girl, even had a dream where I saw her face. 

HAHAHAHA WRONG, he was a boy. To be fair, logic suggests that 50 percent of mothers who feel certain about what they are having will be right, and 50 percent will be wrong!


----------



## sara1983

Everyone kept telling me it is going to be a boy, and found out at 19 weeks it's a girl. I always had a "feeling" it was a girl, can't really explain it, just really felt it was.


----------



## kaitlyn_rose

I feel like i just KNOW. Chinese gender says it'll be a boy as well. Hopefully I find out sooner rather than later! I don't know how you strong moms stay team yellow!!! There is NO way I am that patient! Thank you for all your replys though!!!!!


----------



## george83

I stayed team yellow last time but was convinced we were having a boy and was right, I accidentally used to refer to the baby as 'he' while i was still pregnant because I was so sure it was a boy. This time I've not had the same strong feeling but still think we'll have a boy again


----------



## Popples1

Yes, from conception we were completely convinced we were having a boy... And we are!


----------



## dreamer_x

I had a feeling I was having a girl from about 10 weeks or so and I was right :) I did have a dream I had a little boy which was weird, since that was after the gender scan too! I think OH kinda wanted a boy but he was still over the moon when we found out we're team pink! 
I did have to reign myself in before the scan though, I was sure she was a girl but I was still apprehensive at the scan and tried not to think about her being a girl just in case she wasn't - don't get yourself too hyped up about having a certain gender because you could be wrong. You could equally be right, but the disappointment if wrong would be horrible!


----------



## bamm

I knew 100% with my daughter. I bought pink at about 12 weeks, when the scan wasn't until 20 weeks, I kept saying 'she' I had her name picked out at 6 weeks, and never could decide on a boys name. 

This time - I feel boy. This pregnancy is the polar opposite to my daughter - but my daughter keeps saying it's a girl! I don't know who to trust! My instinct, which was right with DD - or DD's, since kids seem to have that creepy sixth sense about this sort of stuff! She was telling me a little sister was coming about 3 months before we started trying, and we fell the first month, so maybe she's right!


----------



## futurephotos

I was right that my son was a boy.
This preg. I felt baby is a girl - 20 and 24wk u/s confirm this! 
So my mother's intuition was right for both :)


----------



## moonix13

i have had a feeling since day 1 that its a boy - even referring to the baby as 'he'.. at my NT scan last week the tech said its most likely a boy and i wasnt surprised at all .. will confirm at 16 weeks i think!


----------



## x__amour

Yup! I always knew my LO was a girl. Have a strong feeling for #2 as well.


----------



## CanadaMom

yes! with my son, i always knew he was a boy! and this time i was sure it was a girl, and ultrasound confirmed it! just a gut feeling both times!


----------



## bookworm0901

My intuition sucks. With my son, I wasn't sure either way but my mom wanted a girl and kept saying 'it will be a girl!' And I just could never agree with her. I didn't know boy but I was uncomfortable with saying girl. 

So this time, I've thought boy, been pretty confident. My ultrasound guess at 12 weeks was girl from the doctor and tech separately, and 99% of my guesses on here are girl (one boy guess). So I find out in a week but I am not confident in my boy guess any more.


----------



## HBGirl

I just KNEW this baby was a boy.............. Its a girl. :D


----------



## mah0113

kaitlyn_rose said:


> Ever since day 1 I've felt like im having a boy. When I talk about the baby I say "him" and "he". I've had a dream that i went in for my gender scan an it was a boy, and dreams that I had a son. Anyone ever go through anything like this and be right? I'm just curious! I'm so anxious to find out in a few weeks!I will be happy either way as long as it's healthy obviously, but I will say this is driving me crazy!

I was the same, and it wasnt wishful thinking because I REALLY wanted a girl...but I was wrong lol. We found out we are having a baby girl :)


----------



## Louise88

my insticts in my first pregnancy told me I was having a girl, infact i just couldn't bring myself round to even think it could be a boy, everyone else thought it was a boy though which was annoying as in my head they were calling my daughter a 'he' lol I was that sure I was having a girl I could have put a bet on it with everyone. the 20 week scan did confirm a girl as well so I was completely right.

I had no idea with this baby though.


----------



## Beautiful11

I posted a thread like this when i was at your stage saying could i be right etc and sure as anything at 12 weeks i went out and bought a few blue bits then went on to buy blue everything BEFORE my 20 week scan and sure enough he's a he :cloud9: i had his name and everything picked out so YES your instinct can be right i knew the day i took a test he was a he good luck xx


----------



## happigail

I told people I was 100% sure I was carrying a boy. My mum stopped me from buying blue at 16 odd weeks, I text my friends pictures of boy outfits and was planning how to do the room. Everyone else also said boy. 

Girl! Haha!


----------



## mummy2o

bamm said:


> I knew 100% with my daughter. I bought pink at about 12 weeks, when the scan wasn't until 20 weeks, I kept saying 'she' I had her name picked out at 6 weeks, and never could decide on a boys name.
> 
> This time - I feel boy. This pregnancy is the polar opposite to my daughter - but my daughter keeps saying it's a girl! I don't know who to trust! My instinct, which was right with DD - or DD's, since kids seem to have that creepy sixth sense about this sort of stuff! She was telling me a little sister was coming about 3 months before we started trying, and we fell the first month, so maybe she's right!

My mum had 2 girls and my sisters pregnancy was the complete opposite to mine. Needless to say we're polar opposites from day one to now! I'm a tom boy, she's a girly girl. So that might be why.



kaitlyn_rose said:


> I feel like i just KNOW. Chinese gender says it'll be a boy as well. Hopefully I find out sooner rather than later! I don't know how you strong moms stay team yellow!!! There is NO way I am that patient! Thank you for all your replys though!!!!!

My Chinese genders were wrong with DS and this one. I think I must be in the 10% it doesn't like or something :/


----------



## mama2connor

Yes, i did this time. I was convinced I was having a boy, i've had the easiest pregnancy so far and i've had 5 pregnancies in total. I went for my private gender scan last weekend and he IS a boy!! :)


----------



## Avas_mum

This sounds just like me...but I really only had a strong feeling it was a boy from around 12 weeks. I was calling baby him and making up funny boy names for him and had about 3 baby gender dreams of me carrying around a boy. I didn't even want a boy at the start as I have a dd who wanted a little sister so badly and even thought the chinese gender chart said it would be a girl I knew still it was a boy. We just had our 20 week scan yesterday and was blown away that my instinct was right. :happydance:

When I had DD i knew with her also but we did not find out her gender until she was born and I really only had a feeling with her from about 30 weeks.


----------



## Blessedbaby

with my DS I knew he was gonna be a boy

now I have had moments of boy and girl

today I have strong girl vibes ... roll on Saturday so that I can find out


----------



## sun

I knew the sex of both my kiddos before I found out. With my first we found out at birth and with the second we found out at our 20week scan. I usually get a strong sense of one or the other at around 14 weeks and the thought won't leave me. Also it changed with both - I was sure my first was a girl when we got our BFP, but at 14 weeks I got that crazy sense it was a boy. So I've been right both times with my intuition. We'll see about this time. I thought this one was a girl from the start but again at 14 weeks I started getting the boy vibe :haha:


----------



## sun

kaitlyn_rose said:


> I feel like i just KNOW. Chinese gender says it'll be a boy as well. Hopefully I find out sooner rather than later! I don't know how you strong moms stay team yellow!!! There is NO way I am that patient! Thank you for all your replys though!!!!!

My chinese gender charts were wrong for both mine, and if I'm right with my intuition for this one it will be wrong again lol :haha:


----------



## lov3hat3

With Jamie I didn't have any feeling it was or wasn't a boy. This time around I was calling him he from my 12 week scan, I just knew it. Even though I had a dream the night before scan that it was a girl :haha: He is definatly a boy :thumbup:


----------



## Reno

well you've a 50% chance of being right! I knew DS1 was a boy, but was convinced I was team pink this time - going by old wives tales/chinese gender predictions/nub theory, but nope team blue again!! <3


----------



## Mapleroo

I 'knew' with all of my kids. When it was confirmed either through birth or scan, it was no surprise whatsoever. This one I feel is a girl. Remains to be seen if I will be right the 4th time.


----------



## lilmor07

my OH is convinced its a girl and I'm the opposite, altho I have let him buy some girls things so far as if it is a boy we can always give them a presents! I'm desperate to know! xx


----------



## DecemberWait

I strongly felt girl so I convinced myself it'd be a boy haha...but nope, she's all girl :) I still have trouble believing it honestly and I'll probably have one more scan even tho 3 techs said girl...Then I'll check between the legs at birth...lol...just can't believe my intuition would be right.


----------



## kaitlyn_rose

I've had ZERO morning sickness whatsoever. This so far has been a relatively EASY pregnancy! Of course now that I say that watch, sh** will hit the fan.. Baby's HR was 150 at my last appt... that really could go either way as far as boy or girl. I'm not carrying high or low really, more of just in the middle. I really just dont know! I still feel boy. I will definitely keep everyone posted when I have my next scan HOPEFULLY (fingers crossed) either next week or the week after.


----------



## Myers13

Yes, & I was right with my daughter, and just found out I was right about my son :)


----------



## MelliPaige

I wanted a boy so bad that I was trying to convince myself he was a girl so I wouldn't be dissapointed...it didn't work. I kept saying "him" and "he." When I looked at clothes I'd always skip the girls and go straight for the boys section, dreamt boy, skipped to the boy sections of the baby name books...three gender scans by 3 different ultrasound techs all say he's a little boy! Gut instincts are right a lot of times!


----------



## janeydee

i knew as soon as I saw my first son on his 12 wk scan that he was a boy. Duno why just did. 
Even before i was pregnant this time around ive only ever been able to see myself with 2 boys. 
When people would ask me what i wanted I always said we'd like a little girl but I think its another little boy and low and behold...


----------



## Let it be

With my son I just knew I was having a boy all the way though but we stayed team yellow.

This time I was convinced that my twins were twin girls from when I saw them for the first time at my 12 week scan. Everyone else kept saying that they were one of each but for some reason I just thought both girls. We found out at our 20 weeks scan that both are indeed girls and we had this confirmed again at our 4d scan. I plan to have it confirmed at every scan we have as I just can't believe that I can be that lucky to have be given a gorgeous boy and now not one but two girlies x


----------



## kaitlyn_rose

So crazy how intuition works like that! Let me ask you boy mommy's a question. When you were carrying your son, did your stomach get hairy?! I feel like I have all these little hairs growing on my stomach!!! My friend is pregnant with a boy and she said hers is like that too, her doc told her it is because of the testosterone. Just a thought for today!


----------



## Avas_mum

Haha yea I have a little extra hair on my tummy and we a re having a boy! Also noticed I need to shave my legs more often than normal :blush:


----------



## kaitlyn_rose

I can't shave my legs enough :( It's like right after I shave, I need to shave again. Frustrating! I have an appt tuesday so HOPEFULLY I may be able to find out then! I'll be 14 weeks. I know that's early but I've heard of people finding out as early as 12 weeks!


----------



## bookworm0901

O wow, I did have to shave more and had a little tummy hair with my son. It's not as bad this time. Interesting, we will see. :)


----------

